# Engine light codes



## RichieC1020 (8 mo ago)

We can go many places and get the codes listed by auto parts dealers. That's great but for the car owner there is no idea as to what needs done. I left a message for a BMW service representative with the codes, never called back. Can't they get a good idea of what is in need of repair by the code? Meanwhile owners have to trust that the dealers are not cheating you. Code P0441. Evaporative emissions system incorrect purge flow. OK do they now check everything associated with that system? How can a owner have any idea of the cost of repairs?


----------



## Clearancediver (Oct 18, 2012)

You download ISTAD and procure the appropriate cable. Then read the code and drill down on it to see what the software says are potential causes and how to test. YouTube has videos on how to use the software etc….

Alternatively take it to a dealer to get it diagnosed and repaired. No dealer is going to reply to your request to provide the info requested. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

